# Forum > FPS > Fortnite > Fortnite Guides >  Fortnite introduction guide / Fortnite for dummies

## Titan33

If you're reading this, I'm guessing you're a new Fortnite player that want to prepare and learn some basic before you head into the battle.

*Quick Facts:*
Battle Royale is a 100 player PVP mode and the objective is to be the last man standingYou can play solo, duo or with 3 friendsWhen the game starts you're in a plane, and you need to jump out to reach a desired location on the mapYou begin with no weapons, shields or ammunition. You can find this around the map in caches or inside buildingsIf you kill another player you will get his itemsYou can gather materials (wood, stone, metal) to build a fort or other defensive/offensive structures
Before you do anything, I advice you to take a look at this brilliant intro video from *rhinocrunch*



*Early game priorities*:
Try to get some good weapons as soon as possibleLearn how the different weapons work!Shotgun is the ultimate close range weaponThe assault rifle is a very capable all round weaponSniper rifles are good to drop enemies from a distanceSome times it's better to run/hide than fight. You don't have to engange in battle with every player you see!Be careful when entering buildings! Other players can be waiting for you/camping inside!Only gather materials when no players aren't near byBuild defensive structures!
*Item Rarities:*
*Grey* items are the lowest quality.*Green* items are a bit better than grey.A *blue* item indicates that this is a rare item.Once in a while you will find *purple* items. Those are epic and not so easy to find.*Orange* items are legendary! Those are super hard to find and you need a good chunk of luck to get across one, but when you do you have the upper hand!

*Survival tips:*
Open doors are usually a bad sign!Don't be in the open unless you have to. Try to use terrain, trees, buildings to get cover.Always upgrade weapns if you see something with a better rarity than the weapon you have equippedUse traps!

I hope you enjoyed this guide and you feel more prepared to play the game now!

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Always wondered why fortnite such a popular

----------


## nagibatormeyster

I just started to play, and I want to understand all the tricks of the game. Advise a speed boost

----------


## gysiqwerty

> I just started to play, and I want to understand all the tricks of the game. Advise a speed boost


ShrinkMe.io

----------


## StreamFunnyTV

maxresdefault (1).jpg
Greetings!
In this topic you will learn what you can get for :ban: in Fortnite.

Disclaimer.

This theme was created exclusively for entertainment purposes.
Only you are responsible for the account, and what you will do.


Types of locks:
Warning
Temporary ban
Ban by IP
Ban on hardware.


And so, let's start.

The first thing you can get banned for is using skin changer or replacing files, thanks to which you can change the texture of the skin / emotions /picks.

Everything that you change is visible in the game only to you.
But all players can see in the lobby.

How long can you get banned?
1. Warning - 1 week of blocking your account.
After you get your account blocked for 1 week, you will not be able to play any modes.
But you can play from another account. (tested on personal experience)

2. Warning - permanent ban.
A permanent ban will completely block your access to the Fortnite game.
Even if you try to log into the game from another account, the accounts will be blocked.
And of course you won't be able to play PvE.


The second thing you can get banned for is using bugs.

Naturally, as we know, bugs occur due to the error of the developers themselves.
But strangely enough, there is a small chance that you can get a temporary ban starting from a few hours for reports from opponents.


The third thing you can get banned for is using third-party software.

For using cheats, you have a 99.9% chance of getting a permanent ban.
You probably won't be able to appeal the blocking, so you will be blocked by hardware.

Of course, there is an iron bypass, but it does not always help.



Something for which you can get a temporary ban, but with a small chance.

And the first thing you can get a temporary ban for with a very small chance is for AFK.

It's quite controversial here, because there are almost no cases that were blocked for AFK.
Because in 100% of the case, you were simply thrown into the lobby and gave an error.

But if you suddenly get banned, then your ban can be from several hours to 1 week.

The second thing you can get a temporary ban for with a very small chance is for TEAMING.​


It all depends on the opponents themselves and on you.

If you specifically team up with your opponents and help each other and your opponents spoil you, then with a small probability you can get a temporary ban starting from 1 day to 1 month.

Details are here:
ShrinkMe.io

----------


## Rusl

Fortnite FRACTURE Event - 30 SECRETS & LEAKS!
ShrinkMe.io

----------

